# no universal standard?



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

The other day when we went to the vet, he mentioned that Rocky was very long bodied and that Tucker would have a much shorter body than Rocky when he is done growing. He talked about the many differences he sees in purebred malts that come into the clinic. I realize much of this is caused from breeding dogs outside of standard but I found something interesting the other day...

A link online for the italian standard for malts, and they specify, a long bodied dog for malts, where the akc has no such mention. Are dogs that different country to country? I love my little rock star, but personally do not prefer the weenie dog look


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Maltese in the US are supposed to be square, the same distance from neck to tail as from shoulder to floor. 

*Body -* Compact, the height from the withers to the ground equaling the length from the withers to the root of the tail. 

American Maltese Association

Interesting how different the Italian standard is, isn't it?

*Important Proportions:*
Length of body exceeds by about 38% the height at the withers. 


Italian Standard for Maltese Dog


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Shelly, that is interesting. I have noticed that myself in seeing so many pics of different Malts. Zoe has a longer body like Tucker. She only weighs 4.8 lbs. She isn't a great eater but as long as she is healthy its okay.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

The Italian standard does have noticeable differences! and seems very detailed compared to some of the more vague descriptions in the American standard. I like the square look of the American standard but that's my preference. The Italian standard for weight is slightly heavier as well. I think as long as they are healthy and well-bred, that's most important. Maybe some of the breeders or those living outside US can comment on international Maltese?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have lived in several countries & from what I know the standard varies a bit from country to country. My Liesl is half Korean & half Italian---she is longer in body also but petite. She has short legs. Kitzel is half Korean & half American---his legs are taller & he is stockier in build---both fall w/in the US maltese standard. 
Americans like their dogs smaller than most Europeans. The Brits like what they call a classic look, longer face, cobby body---Koreans like short-nosed dogs. Greeks like dogs that they can breed for $$--they have no idea about standards. :HistericalSmiley: They all call Lisi a mini! My DH laughs at me because my motto is always "educate, educate, educate." He says I am fighting a losing battle. Of course he is right---gee I am the lady that would have thrown stones at the tanks during the second world war!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Body - Compact, the height from the withers to the ground equaling the length from the withers to the root of the tail.


That isn't the case with Snowy and Crystal. Their bodies are a little bit longer than their height. They are also in the 8.8 lb weight range. They are closer to the FCI Standard for sure. I don't mind whatever body length, but I personally prefer the heavier/sturdier maltese for me (I feel that for active activities, these are better fit to keep up with me  )


----------



## iviariel (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey! I'm from Finland. 
To talk about the weight, the standard here is 3-4 kilograms. That is, 6,6-8,8 lb.

My first dog, Ivi is around 7lb. She is from Hungary, not from a rebutable breeder as I was stupid and didn't know enough when I got her a long time ago. She is my little angel and I love her more than anything, no matter what. But she is a bit bigger than most of the maltese here. She also has longer body compared to Ariel. Ariel is more how you described the maltese in the States, square.

So my second maltese Ariel is 4,8lb, (2,2kg). So officially, i guess, she is under the standard weight. Anyway, both of her parents are around the same weight and they are super succesfull show dogs in Finland as well as around Europe. 
I think that in Finland most of the maltese from the best breeders and show dog families are more "square" than "long". And under 3 kilograms (6,6lb).. and still the "official" weight is 6,6 to 8,8lb. Go figure.


----------

